# field stripping my new fullsize m&p 9mm



## lloloy (Sep 10, 2007)

*field stripping my new S&W M&P 9mm *WATCH!!!





i'm using canon powershot G7 showing how to easily field strip m&p 9mm disassembly and assembly. features include ambidextrous mag release and slide stop, fish scale serrated slide, 3 size very cool changeable back straps and 2 steel 17 rounds magazines
______________________________________________________________
break in progress notes:

Hornady 147 jhp 172 rds
Reloads 694 rds
total rounds 866 rds
misfires: 0%
____________________________________________________________

all things are permissible but not all things are beneficial...


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Well that sure looks easy enoungh. Thanks for the link.


----------



## lloloy (Sep 10, 2007)

*mp9 portraits*



























_____________________________________________________________
all things are permissible but not all things are beneficial...


----------

